# WTD Road Bike £350 for someone 6ft 3"



## gb155 (25 Apr 2010)

Looking for a second bike, I have a viewing tomorrow but just wondered what you people here have ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2010)

i have a 23 1/2 very light steel framed racer asking around £165 area can e mail you details if of any intrest , bike is wellingborough , northants , i could send via a courier if needed but would prefer to be viewed first , martin


----------



## ward-c (28 Apr 2010)

i got a new allez sport with tiagra and a few other upgrades. its just about new- 629 new and with goodies about 750. if you can go to 500 its yours. 61 frame, im 6 2 and seat post(carbon) has lots of play. had a near miss and terrified of using it now so someones gonna get a bargain its a real beauty.in east leeds yorkshire.


----------



## queeng (17 May 2010)

SCHWINN 17INS CARBON ONOCOQUE BIKE FRAME - FOR SALE - BRAND NEW


----------

